# Internet works during day time but doesn't work at night.



## Koukousei (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, my internet works normally during daytime but starts to disconnect and reconnect every few minutes at around 11pm. I've tried restarting my modem but to no avail. My home telephone line is not working when my internet starts disconnecting and it starts working during daytime. My modem is connected to the telephone. How can I fix this? Please help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Sounds like a phone company issue. Have you called them?


----------



## Koukousei (Sep 16, 2012)

No, not yet. I've seen cases like internet not working during the night(so I thought my case would be alike) in various forums but the solutions were vague/unsolved.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Calling the ISP is the first troubleshooting step . . particuarly since the phone goes out at the same time as the internet


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I had a similar problem, tidying up all the old internal 'phone wiring cured it. There were excess cables/boxes/unused extensions; I'm pretty sure they all combined to create an effective aerial to pull in interference and reduce the line stats.

If you have a router, you may be able to use Router Stats Lite to get a graph of what's happening. Make changes to your internal 'phone system one at a time (disconnect a 'phone, disconnect an extension, etc.) and check with the graph to see what's happening. Internet Software

A quick and dirty way is to listen to one 'phone on an open line while someone goes around disconnecting/reconnecting devices, you _might_ hear the interference level drop/rise as the bad connection is altered.

Best to check your internals *before* calling out the ISP/Telecoms company, if they find a fault your side, they're likely to hit you with a big charge (and they don't have to fix it either).


----------

